# HCPCS code that accompanies a nerve block



## ollielooya (Apr 25, 2009)

While the office was submitting a 64405 along with a J3301 for a certain EP we were asked to bill for 18 units of sodium chloride 9%, but it's my understanding this is a deleted HCPCS code, and utilizing the unlisted code selection would not generate any revenue.  Is this correct? So, are there other choices? Do we NOT bill for this?  What should be our response to office management for this request?  Or is this bundled into the 64405 service?  Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC-A


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 26, 2009)

See HCPCS code: J2912  Injection, sodium chloride, 0.9%, per 2 ml

Julie, CPC


----------



## ollielooya (Apr 27, 2009)

*deleted HCPCS code*

Julie, thanks so much for responding, however, this is one of the codes we were contemplating using, yet it appears to have been deleted 12/31/06?  Suzanne


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 27, 2009)

Suzanne,
I apologize, you are absolutely correct - this code was deleted 12/31/06.  I'm not finding any other HCPCS for sodium chloride.  In what capacity are you using it -- as an injectible or sterile solution ?  We used to have free standing pain clinic but I don't remember ever billing for that and I'm afraid I might be misunderstanding.

Julie, CPC


----------

